# Club Intrawest - Election of Director



## smbrannan (May 1, 2008)

I am running for the position of independent Director on Club Intrawest's board.

If you are a Club Intrawest member, I would very much appreciate receiving your votes.  You are entitled to 1 vote for every 15 points you own, and you must vote (online or by completing the ballot  in the recent Club mailing) by 6 June 2008.

Please cast your votes for Stuart Brannan, as independent Director of Club Intrawest.

Thank you.


----------



## middleoforchid (May 2, 2008)

Hi Stuart,gave you all my votes.....wishing you the best of luck! Thanks again for your help last year re exchanging.  Angela


----------



## smbrannan (May 2, 2008)

middleoforchid said:


> Hi Stuart,gave you all my votes.....wishing you the best of luck! Thanks again for your help last year re exchanging.  Angela



Thank you very much.

Stuart


----------



## WBP (May 3, 2008)

*Need to bring a new perspective to the Board*

To me, more important than who one votes for is the need to vote for someone other than the Incumbent. 

From the Ballot, "Mr. K.S. has been elected as the Independent Director since 1995 and is again standing for re-election." Since 1995.....that's 13 consecutive years on the Board!

The time is long over-due for change. Please vote!

Thank you.


----------



## smbrannan (May 3, 2008)

William J. Schneiderman said:


> To me, more important than who one votes for is the need to vote for someone other than the Incumbent.



With 29 candidates running, the best way to defeat the incumbent is for members to throw their support behind a single challenger.

Otherwise, there is a serious risk that votes will be spread over too many candidates to bring about a change.

I would very much appreciate your support to bring some new blood to the governance of Club Intrawest.

Stuart


----------



## Bill4728 (May 3, 2008)

You have our support!

Good Luck


----------



## davewarner (May 7, 2008)

Stuart:

Just gave you 8!

The Warners


----------



## smbrannan (May 7, 2008)

Bill and Dave - 

Thank you for your support.

Stuart


----------



## smbrannan (May 15, 2008)

Travelz 

Thank you very much for your support.  I really appreciate it....please tell all your Club Intrawest friends.

I agree with your sentiments, except that I am pretty sure Intrawest, as manager, has not done anything outright illegal (speaking as a NON-lawyer).  

But on many issues, they do seem to take an approach that favours the developer, rather than current owners.  I believe that is quite common among timeshare managers, but Intrawest sells the Club as being better than the rest of timeshare industry.   Sometimes, however they are no different.

Stuart



Travelz said:


> Stuart, you have received all my votes.
> 
> It is about time someone with more balanced views got on the board to represent the broad membership. While Club Intrawest offers great resorts & experiences (I tuly enjoy them and consider them high quality), the unilateral approach taken by the manangement company in almost all their member agreements is excessive and unpalatable enough to drive members to sell. Censorship of innocuous lines is a bio is just one more example of their heavy handed approach.
> 
> ...


----------



## smbrannan (May 26, 2008)

*Reminder - Club Intrawest election*

Just a reminder to Club Intrawest members to vote in the Club's election of an independent director.  Voting as been extended until 20 June 2008.

I am running for the position, and very much appreciate the encouragement provided by TUG members so far.

If you haven't voted yet, please do so.  If you have friends or family members who are also CI members, please encourage them to vote for Stuart Brannan.

Sincerely,

Stuart Brannan


----------

